# Do Your Goats Eat Thistle?



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

We have our goats on a half an acre that was about 2/3 blackberry bushes and 1/3 thistle. They have eaten every leaf off the blackberries, not so interested in the canes, but they aren't really touching the thistles. 

Do you think they will get to it once they have eaten everything else that they are more interested in, or will they keep avoiding it?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Mine eat up the thistle and yes, they do save it for last. Bummer for us as thistle makes wonderful honey and there isn't anymore for our bees.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

In my herd, only Fiona eats thistles and she really seems to like them.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

My guys must eat thistle cause we usually have nice tall purple blossomed thistle, but none this year.
Sidenote, I've always been interested in bee keeping. I love honey and bees are SO important to agriculture!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have bees here in the city...I love the honey and the wax!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

If I was sure to be staying on this farm I would definitely start an apiary (sp?). I would keep bees.
From what I know they are rarely harmful to goats or horses, am I right?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine will munch the errant thistle that grows in the pastures but much prefer to use the bush to scratch between horns


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Mine love to rub the fences. I find myself so sad that Mindy isn't scratching herself against the fences and gates ...


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I have not tried this yet, but was told that goats will eat thistle if its been cut and left on the ground. They don't like it as much if its still in the ground. Might be worth trying this theory!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

We had start thistle and not to long ago I noticed we dont have any any more so I think the goats took care of that. But the tall purple ones they are still here. But I have been watching them and, for example, we have tar weed and they will eat it while it is small but once it takes off a really grows they stop, so maybe if they find the thistle when its small and not so mean they would eat it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats will eat star thistle ...in spring....when it is just starting out with the stinker ..when it is softer ...they will eat it ...stopping the seed process.... we had a whole field with it and now.....we do not have any at all...they took it all out..... :thumb:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Toth, do you have white top where you are at?? If so do they eat it. On my parents place up north kinda by you they have white top but I dont want to take the goats up there if they will not eat it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Toth, do you have white top where you are at?? If so do they eat it. On my parents place up north kinda by you they have white top but I dont want to take the goats up there if they will not eat it.


 It is yellow starthisle.... not sure.. if they will eat the white or not... don't have it here....

After the sticker has been there and dry looking... not green stemmed anymore... I know ...the goat will not eat the yellow thistle anymore...... I wish... I had a better answer for you...maybe in the spring... take a thistle plant and see if the goats will eat it.... instead of taking your goats there.... :wink:


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement. I wandered around out there today and it looks like they may be eating some of the lower leaves. I'll try cutting a couple of plants down and see if they like that better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink:


----------

